# "Totally Insane"



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

I know I've posted on here about my son coming back from Iraq and being diagnosed with PTSD. He's been up in Boston at the VA hospital since last summer, in patient at first and now out patient.

Well, guess what? I just got a phone call from him and he just received orders to report to Ft. Benning, Ga. the first week of April to be reactivated.

Talk about the left hand don't know what the right one's doing.

This is hilarious, the VA already has him on disability.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

What the heck??? Can he report and take his medical records with him?? I'll keep him in my prayers!!


----------

